# 2014 Pre-Spring Arrow Fling



## T Harris (Oct 25, 2013)

Announcing a little early, yes, ever too early, NO!!

The dates are, February 21st, 22nd & 23rd 2014.

The place is Tannehill State Park in McCalla, AL.  Their web-site for camping info is www.tannehill.org

Folks, I know some of you are still enjoying your hunting season, but when you're taking a break and catching up on your "GON" news, it's time to give you a little info on the 2014 Pre-Spring Arrow Fling.

This year is the 5th, and the 3rd since Compton Traditional Bowhunters has joined with the Allsouth Archery Association to make this a fantastic event, and they certainly have brought so much to the table.

This event has become one of the largest events of its kind in the country with some of the best Vendors in the country in attendance.  I have no doubt this year will be the best yet.  Seminars, trade blanket, three great courses and three fun filled days of flingin' arrows with friends and family.

A great youth area for flinging their arrows at some very neat targets, just for them.  There will also be an arm guard making project for the youths on Saturday, this went great last year, so we thought we'd do it again.

As most of you know, this is a non-competitive event, so any traditional bow you use is welcome, this means tose ASA & IBO shooters can come also for some great fun and good practice with no pressure, LOL.

We'll also be serving some outstanding chili Saturday night, free to participants and Vendors.

I already have at least 6 bows to raffle off with lots of neat stuff to go with each bow. Big Jim, Northern Mist, Legends Bows, S & S Custom Archery, DAS Bow from 3Rivers Archery & Bear Archery, how cool is this.

I'm sure I'll be adding more info, such as a Vendors list a little later.

COME AND HAVE SOME FUN!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## ALwoodsman (Oct 25, 2013)

Terry, this is a great event.  I hope to be there again next year.


----------



## T Harris (Oct 27, 2013)

Hope so to AL.

Folks, went to Tannehill State Park yesterday just to kinda look around at how the courses might be set up. I never seem to get tired of seeing how beautiful this Park is and still believe there's no better place to hold an event like this.

I'm really looking forward to seeing all our old friends and making lots of new ones this year.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Oct 29, 2013)

Folks, here's a list of Vendors that have been here and hopefully will be back for the 2014 Pre-Spring Arrow Fling.  At the end of this list, a newcomer to this event "The Nocking Point" will be here as well.  I'm sure I'll be adding others and adjusting this list as time goes on.

Acadian Woods Bows  ~ Big Jim Bow Co.  ~ Black Widow Bow Co. ~ Bear Archery Products ~ TWArchery  ~ Ferguson ZBows ~ Hunters Image ~ Tandy Leather Co. ~ St. Joe River Bows ~ Two Tracks Bow & Wool Co.  ~ Northern Mist Longbows ~ Southern Archery Targets ~ Kim Sha Archery  ~ Lucas Bullington’s Handcrafted Knives  ~  Thundervalley Archey  ~  Calumet Trade Goods ~ Eagles Flight Archery ~ Traditional Archery Sales ~ Rock Pile Creek Farms ~ S&S Custom Archery ~ Primitive Archer Magazine ~ Julia's Bow Socks & Hats ~ Tallon Bows ~ The Nocking Point ~ Simply Traditional ~ Hummingbird Custom Bows ~ Woods Walker Traditional Archery

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Oct 29, 2013)

Folks, let's add JET Archery to be one of the first time Vendors coming.  These good folks are coming from the great state of PA.  I'm sure we'll make them feel welcome as always.

I'll try and edit Vendors in, unless it's a new Vendor.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Nov 4, 2013)

Man, the weather down here is certainly turning nice and the fall colors are comin' in.
Let me add again, I hope all are having a safe and successful hunting season. Please bring your season's stories to tell around the camp fires, there'll be plenty of those all around the camp sites.

Terry Harris


----------



## HossBog (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow, thanks Terry! I'll try to go to that! Tent camping okay, I reckon? Looking forward to this!


----------



## T Harris (Nov 6, 2013)

Tent camping is outstanding, bathrooms/bathhouse is right where we are.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Nov 20, 2013)

Folks, it'll be here before ya know it.

Terry Harris


----------



## Bowhunterga (Nov 23, 2013)

Terry please add Simply Traditional to your list. We plan to be back for both the Pre-Spring Arrow Fling and the Hill Classic.

Thanks!


----------



## T Harris (Nov 23, 2013)

Will Do!!!

Look forward to havin' ya.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Nov 27, 2013)

"HAPPY THANKSGIVING" everyone!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Dec 19, 2013)

Folks, it looks like there's gonna be some great things on Saturday for the kids.

Floyd Wells, with Compton Traditional Bowhunters, is heading up some really fun activities for the youth.

Also, Krista Holbrook will be holding an educational seminar on Tee Pee living and its history.  She & her husband Sterling have actually lived in their Tee Pee.

Terry Harris


----------



## HossBog (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh me, I'm getting excited! I'm going to ask a friend to come with me, hope he can. Hope it's not too cold, me old arthritic, fibromyalgia infested bones don't do so good in the cold anymore - but, hey, I'll make it!


----------



## T Harris (Dec 22, 2013)

Folks, just two months from this very weekend, can you believe that!!!

I hope every has had a great or is still having a great hunting season.

Also here's wishing everyone a Merry Christmas & Happy New Year.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Dec 27, 2013)

Alright Folks, we're coming up on the New Year, it's time to start thinking of kicking off 2014's 3D season at the Pre-Spring Arrow Fling.

If you'd like a flyer, e-mail me at:
archertw@bellsouth.net

I'll get one out to you with lots of info as well as lots of motel info if you're not into camping.  Of course, Tannehill does offer some of the best camping areas you'll find anywhere in my opinion.

Terry Harris


----------



## mudcreek (Dec 31, 2013)

I just put up my little tent in the backyard to check it out.  I am coming.  Looking forward to meeting a lot of you folks for the first time.


----------



## T Harris (Jan 1, 2014)

Look forward to having ya here, mudcreek.  I believe you'll have a great time.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Jan 1, 2014)

LET THE COUNT DOWN BEGIN!!!

It's now 2014 and I believe this year's Pre-Spring Arrow Fling will be OUTSTANDING!!

I've had many, many new e-mails from those that haven't been here before that say they're coming this year.

I can't wait, it'll be a lotta fun folks.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Jan 17, 2014)

FIVE WEEKS FROM TODAY!!!!!

It'll be here before ya know it.

Terry Harris


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 17, 2014)

Planning to be there Friday, Saturday and Sunday!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm gonna try to make this one also


----------



## D4 (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm planning on making it. We had a great time last year.


----------



## T Harris (Jan 20, 2014)

Folks, I can't believe the Pre-Spring Arrow Fling is nearly upon us.

Let me also add again that there will be some of the best Vendors here from all around the country.

One of the new Vendors that will be here will be Terry Lightle w/ "The Nocking Point".  He not only has some good archery supplies but from what I hear, if you're looking for truly good & beautiful wooden arrows, he's the guy.  Now's the time to try some good wooden arrows for those Howard Hill Style bows and get ready for the "One Shot~One Kill" competition for next June's Howard Hill Classic.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Jan 24, 2014)

FOUR WEEKS FROM TODAY!!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 24, 2014)

What is the cost of this shoot?


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 24, 2014)

Any pics from previous shoots? Thanks


----------



## T Harris (Jan 24, 2014)

Longstreet1, email sent your way.

Terry Harris


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 24, 2014)

If you will scroll back to the end of Feb(maybe slightly into early march) of 2013, 2012, 2011 and maybe 2010 (I can't remember) you will see my pics taken from this particular weekend. It is well worth your time and efforts to make it, it is always a good time!!!! Jeff and I have already got our room booked....looking forward to it.


----------



## T Harris (Jan 25, 2014)

Look forward to seeing you both Tomi.

FYI:
Folks, for those of you that camp in the Park, you don't have to pay an entrance fee at the Park entrance gate.  Also, if you get to the Park after the General Store closes, you still can set up your camp, but please go to the store the next day and pay for camping.

For those that don't camp or stay in one of the local motels, you have to pay a gate fee, BUT, only once.   If you stop by the registration table and pick up a gate pass you can come and go in & out of the Park without paying again.  

DON'T FORGET TO DISPLAY YOUR PARK PASS!!

Folks, Tannehill Historical State Park doesn't get any funds from the State of Alabama, PLEASE pay the one-time entrance fee if you're not camping in the Park, it's very minimal and even less for children and us seniors.

Here is Tannehill's web-site, you can see camping fees, photos, etc.

www.tannehill.org

Thank You

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Jan 30, 2014)

Folks, I've added Hummingbird Custom Bows to the outstanding list of Vendors already coming.

Terry Harris


----------



## Dennis (Jan 30, 2014)

Praying for pretty weather that weekend!


----------



## T Harris (Feb 2, 2014)

Folks, 19 days from today.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 3, 2014)

Folks, Dryad Bows & Helle Knives won't be here again this year, but don't worry, there are still plenty of OUTSTANDING VENDORS here for your archery needs.

Terry Harris


----------



## Dennis (Feb 3, 2014)

Vacation scheduled


----------



## T Harris (Feb 6, 2014)

WOW!!! Just got a new "Legends Bows" Longbow from Mike Rash for the raffle.  What a beautiful bow folks.  I keep saying the folks in traditional archery are the best.  Although my friend Mike has never been to my events, California is quite a haul, he has so supportive of my donating to the Boy Scout Camp.  If you ever have a chance to meet Mike, you'll understand why it would be easy for anyone to have Mike as a friend.

Folks, this bow is only one of seven I'll be raffling.  I know I spoke about Mike, but all the bows I raffle off are given by outstanding folks as well,.

Steve Turay, Northern Mist Longbows ~ Jim Babcock, Big Jim's Bow Co. ~ Steve Dalp, Bear Archery Products ~ Jonathan Karch, 3Rivers Archery ~ Dave & Tracey Belosky, St. Joe River Bows.

These people along with all the other Vendors and companies that have donated to my events are very special and committed to our sport.

That's why I always say, whenever possible, visit and buy from these folks.  

Please let our Vendors know how much we appreciate them.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 7, 2014)

Yep Pappy, TWO WEEKS FROM TODAY!!

Folks, Steve Dalp called yesterday and said the Bear Bow that Bear Archery Products will be bringing with them, along with many other of their bows for display, will be their 2014 "KODIAK SATIN".  Wow, I'm pumped that the winners of the Boy Scout Raffle will have so many Bows to go after.  

Also. a another new Vendor will be making the Pre-Spring Arrow Fling. 

I'd like to welcome Woods Walker Traditional Archery.

I also got to visit with another new Vendor for the event, Joel Templin w/ JET Archery.  Man he's excited to come as well.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 10, 2014)

Folks, let's add JET Traditional Archery to the Vendors list.

Now, found out Mike Yancy w/Pine Hollow Longbows has several people coming from around the country to one of his Self Bow Building Classes, so he won't be able to be here.  

Folks, also just found out that Joey Romito w/ S&S Custom Bows won't be here.  H'es taken a job out of State and unfortunately forgot to build the bow he was donating for our fund raiser.

Again, let me say, there'll be lots & lots of OUTSTANDING VENDORS here.

Things like this happen, we wish Joey well.

Believe me folks, there will be several thousand dollars worth of bows and other great stuff at the Boy Scout Benefit table.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 12, 2014)

Folks, I made a mistake with one of our new Vendors coming.  I put their name as "Woods Water Traditional Archery"  and their Vendor's name is "Woods Walker Traditional Archery", sorry Jennifer.

Ya'll stop by and see them and do some more shoppin'.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 14, 2014)

FOLKS, ONE WEEK FROM TODAY, THE ARROWS WILL BE FLINGIN'!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 18, 2014)

WOW, two days from tomorrow.

There is a Trade Blanket at around 4 PM at the registration area.

Folks, the courses are laid out, and I think they'll be lots of fun if I do say so myself.

BY THE WAY FOLKS, I only put out ONE STAKE, and that's just to line you up for the shot, if you want to move closer or further away, feel free.  After all, this is supposed to be fun.

Now, the young ladies that have the food concession over the weekend, she says she'll be serving a spaghetti w/ meat sauce plate with salad, roll & a glass of tea, all for just $6.00 on Friday night.  Sounds pretty good to me.

Of course we'll still have our delicious chili for supper Saturday night.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 19, 2014)

Bill Dunn called me a little while ago and he says Zipper Bows is comin' down.

Terry Harris


----------



## Longstreet1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Planing on being there Saturday any recomondations on Hotels close by


----------



## T Harris (Feb 19, 2014)

Try Sleep Inn Motel, I-459, exit 6, 205-424-0000.  Mention the archery event, will give you the best rate.  Probably 12 to 15 minutes from Tannehill.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 20, 2014)

Folks, the course are laid out, the banners are up, campers have been rolling in and guess what else?

THE WEATHER FRIDAY, SATURDAY & SUNDAY, LOOKS OUTSTANDING!!!

There's some rain coming in quickly this evening, then the temperatures and weather over the three day weekend lookS like it was "MADE TO ORDER"

Seems as though the Man upstairs has again smiled on us.

Terry Harris


----------



## mudcreek (Feb 20, 2014)

I plan to hit Birmingham about 8:00 am Friday.  How bad will the traffic be?


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 20, 2014)

If all goes well, we should be there tomorrow morning.

Maybe some traffic on the perimeter as you go south the Bessemer.


----------



## RonsPlc (Feb 21, 2014)

I have been planning on going to this for the past 2 months...
But the death of my step-son has forced me to cancel my plans for this weekend.
Wish I could be with you all.
Be watching the trading blanket... will be putting up a Pearson 7050 Cougar 45# for trade for a lower weight bow for the wife to shoot.
I had planned to bring it to Tannehill.
Have fun, and shoot safe!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Feb 22, 2014)

We had a great time in Alabama today, daughter picked up a new bow from St Joe River Bows and meet alot of good folks. Also Jeff working with the kids shoot!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 23, 2014)

Jeff and I had a BLAST!!!! it was great to see everyone again!!!
congrates on that really nice bow picked up for your daughter David, those looked really nice!!!!
I got lots of pics, will try to post tomorrow!


----------

